# Candles?



## jezebellemom (Jun 22, 2016)

Are scented candles (e.g. the ones made by Glade) bad for tortoises? I know aerosol sprays are really dangerous, so I'm wondering how far away candles should be kept in an apartment with a tortoise, if they can be around at all.


----------



## Rue (Jun 22, 2016)

I am not sure. I have birds...that are sensitive to airborne particles...so I don't use anything outside of an occasional beeswax candle at holiday dinners.

I know I can't handle scented candles. ..or other fragrances - such as those in insence sticks.. I went to pick something at Michael's on the way home today and thought I should have brought a respirator...lol. Holding my breath wasn't working too well.

All these things can affect air quality. ..so I would avoid them other than the very rare special occasion.


----------



## GingerLove (Jun 22, 2016)

Candles shouldn't be a problem unless they are SUPER close to the tort's cage. I actually have a question as well... is it bad to use Febreze near your tortoise's cage?


----------



## Rue (Jun 22, 2016)

Again...I wouldn't. Febreze is also on the "not around birds" list.

My sons used it a lot for a while. ..in their basement bedrooms...away from the birds.

Frankly...everything just smelled better when they kept their rooms clean and kept up with their laundry. All the Febreze was doing was adding an extra layer of odour to the odours. ..lol.


----------



## Nicole M (Jun 22, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Candles shouldn't be a problem unless they are SUPER close to the tort's cage. I actually have a question as well... is it bad to use Febreze near your tortoise's cage?


Aerosols should probably be avoided, yes. They can be fatal to birds, reptiles, and many other creatures with tiny lungs. I don't have any firsthand experience with this, so others may have different answers, but I've always been advised against it.


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2016)

A candle that isn't overly fragrant shouldn't be a problem.


----------

